

Congresswoman defends “states’ rights” to protect ISPs from muni competition - Deinos
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/07/congresswoman-defends-states-rights-to-protect-isps-from-muni-competition/

======
duncan_bayne
Sounds reasonable to me. If people want to build ISPs they should do so with
their own money - either investment or charity. Forcing people to fund the
provision of an ISP is immoral, and it's economically destructive too.

